# DSLR Camera



## Marty333 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! This year is my 16th birthday and I am asking for one thing only and that is an entry level dslr. I was wondering what dslr is the best for wildlife photography and has the best picture quality? Also which one is the fastest? I have greyhounds and I would love to take pictures of them running without always getting out of focus blurry pics. I was thinking maybe either Canon EOS Rebel T1i or Nikon D3100? Are there better options?


----------



## LRBailey (Jan 18, 2011)

I shoot with a Canon 50D - but Nikon is also good, I own a point and shoot Nikon. I really feel you cannot go wrong with either as both are top level cameras. Best thing to do is to go play with them at a camera store. See which feels the best in your hand and which has controls you prefer. The software on each will differ. Scroll through the settings and see which is easier for you to maneuver through.
As for speed - look at the specs to see which has a faster shutter speed.. The lens you choose will also have a significant impact though. Some lenses have slower auto focus than others. The aperature of the lens will determine speed too as you need more light for faster speed.
Happy 16th - a very special birthday!


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have always had a canon my whole short life so Im familiar with their set up but the Nikon seems to have really good specs to. I was just going to get the 18-55mm lens that comes with it is that okay?


----------



## DeanS (Jan 18, 2011)

Being a lifelong Nikon user (that's 3 times longer than your short life Markat), I have to say that in the old days...pre-digital...Canon couldn't hold a candle to Nikon. Well, thanks to the digital age, all that has changed. If those are the two you've narrowed it down to...I'd go with the rebel. Make you get vibration free lenses.


----------



## coreyc (Jan 18, 2011)

That lens is ok but it all depends on what you are shooting you will need different lens. they cost any where from a few hundred dollars to a few thousand dollars. and you don't want a cheap lens if you want a great picture .I also would recommend you take a DLSR class when you get your camera there is a lot to learn it's not a point an shoot


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 18, 2011)

coreyc said:


> That lens is ok but it all depends on what you are shooting you will need different lens. they cost any where from a few hundred dollars to a few thousand dollars. and you don't want a cheap lens if you want a great picture .I also would recommend you take a DLSR class when you get your camera there is a lot to learn it's not a point an shoot



I agree about the class. I want to take full advantage of the camera when I get it.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jan 18, 2011)

This is my personal opinion, canon seems to be faster and nikon seems to be slightly better in image quality since they have a better sensor. However I do like the lens selection canon offers so... my choice would be canon.


----------



## Robert (Jan 18, 2011)

My experience has been that lens selection is as important, if not more important, than body selection.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 18, 2011)

Agh! So many choices!


----------



## DeanS (Jan 18, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> I have always had a canon my whole short life so Im familiar with their set up but the Nikon seems to have really good specs to. I was just going to get the 18-55mm lens that comes with it is that okay?



I remember when you first joined you stated that your goal was to become a wildlife photographer! The 18-55 is going to be great for close-ups of small animals and landscapes...but you will want to add something in the 200-300mm range as well as a fish eye lens. Also, it wouldn't hurt to obtain a teleconverter...this will expand the capacity of your lenses 1.5 - 2x...depending on the one you get.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dean is this a good lense? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0011NVMO8/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## dmmj (Jan 18, 2011)

wow I feel like a caveman just using my kodak point and shoot.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 18, 2011)

dmmj said:


> wow I feel like a caveman just using my kodak point and shoot.



Haha!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe this will help -

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs.asp

Virtually everything you want to know about virtually every camera made for the past several years!

You'll have fun with this site...

TEK


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you so much Terry for the link!


----------



## DeanS (Jan 18, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Dean is this a good lense? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0011NVMO8/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20



For the money, it's a very good lens. Find a 2X teleconverter and it'll turn it into a 500 mm lens...but at that focal length, you'll definitely want a tripod too!


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 18, 2011)

Also what do you think is the best brand for DSLR cameras?


----------



## DeanS (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd say our friend in post #2 has hit it right on the head with the 50D...but those of you with the 40D....don't trade up...they're practically identical!

If I stick with Nikon, it would be the D90...it is almost as good as the Canon offering, but allows you to shoot video, as well. Interesting that the video feature does not detract from any of the photo features!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILcZOho2et4&feature=player_embedded
I know it's not the right models but it gives you an idea that they are both good brand wise.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually, this brings up an even more important aspect...they both do the same things...but the 7D offers 18 megapixels versus 12.3 with the D300S...so the 7D becomes my new favorite...although it is a bit steep considering it's not a pro camera.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay so my mom gave me an idea on a budget! between 1k and 2k sooooo my options are a lot bigger any idea?? I was thinking maybe the Nikon D7000, Olympus E-5, or the Pentax K-5. Any better options?


----------



## DeanS (Jan 18, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Okay so my mom gave me an idea on a budget! between 1k and 2k sooooo my options are a lot bigger any idea?? I was thinking maybe the Nikon D7000, Olympus E-5, or the Pentax K-5. Any better options?



I would go with the D7000. It is far superior to the other two and this guy will give you a GREAT deal on a kit...normally this is what you would pay for the body and standard (18-55mm) lens alone. I got my D40X from him a few years back...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-D7000-Dig...520961?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item53e5baf701


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 18, 2011)

Who is this "guy" lol! I was leaning in that direction!


----------



## LRBailey (Jan 18, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Okay so my mom gave me an idea on a budget! between 1k and 2k sooooo my options are a lot bigger any idea?? I was thinking maybe the Nikon D7000, Olympus E-5, or the Pentax K-5. Any better options?



the Canon 60D would be a great buy, but would leave little money for lenses. I would stick with the Rebel and get a couple nice lenses.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 18, 2011)

Look at this kit I found!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DJGYT0/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## DeanS (Jan 18, 2011)

That's getting you an extra lens...I'd do that if I were you. Why not?


----------



## JourneyTort (Jan 18, 2011)

Marty333, I have a Rebel XTI and I can capture my whippets running full bore no problem. You would also need a good zoom with IS.
I would use the 'extra' budget on a good non-kit lens.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 18, 2011)

The thing is...the Nikon kits are upgrading the lenses to VR lenses...can't beat that for the price! And your photo is outstanding!


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah I think I am going to get the Nikon D7000. Im so excited for my birthday now


----------



## dmmj (Jan 19, 2011)

1K - 2K most young women your age would want a car not a camera for your birthday. I know @ 16 I was dying to get a car. I got my first motorcycle instead.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 19, 2011)

dont have a permit so whats the point


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 19, 2011)

Look at these two kits I found :O
http://www.getitdigital.com/package.php?id=2049
http://www.getitdigital.com/package.php?id=2077


----------



## GotTurtles (Jan 19, 2011)

I use a canon XS. I bought it witht he kit lense and 70-300mm. Since then I bought a 50mm and a 100mm macro lense. I love the macro lense. With your budget I would buy a entry level body and a nice lense or two.


----------



## Sirius (Jan 20, 2011)

I have the Canon XSi and its worked wonderfully for me, I'm upgrading to a Canon 7D soon. I'm really into wildlife photography so from my experience any of the DSLR's are good. But I'm partial to Canon because it was my first. There really isnt much a difference unless you get really detailed. 
But you will want to go for a longer lens. Unless you want to do some portraits or landscapes, save your money and spend it on a telephoto instead of a 18-55, which is useless for wildlife. I have the 55-250 you showed and I have always gotten great results with it. The 70-300mm is good too for an entry level. 
And a macro lens is essential for good reptile pics. I have 60mm, it might be pricey for you, but definitely worth it. 
Here's my website, all of them were taken with my XSi and mostly the 55-250mm, and I think they have proven to be good:
website


----------



## DeanS (Jan 20, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Look at these two kits I found :O
> http://www.getitdigital.com/package.php?id=2049
> http://www.getitdigital.com/package.php?id=2077



Forget about these...those Tamron lenses are the worst OEM (aftermarket) lenses on the planet...if Playskool made a lens, I'd use that before I ever bought a Tamron again! Stick with the D7000 kit you found on Amazon!


----------

